# A dream came true: my 550bhp R33 GTR



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is the full story,

I'm not really a videogame addict, but when I was 15, I was used to spend nights playing Gran Turismo 1 on the very first playstation, with some friends. By this time, having always been a race car enthusiast, I already knew about GTRs...
So the car I had chosen to race with in Gran Turismo was a GTR...a nice white R33 GTR. Yes, I've actually been dreaming of owning this car since 14 years... :runaway:

Being French, this car has never been imported in my country and it's almost impossible to have it homologated and registered... So I thought this would always only be a dream. I already own several other very powerfull cars, but I was still in love with a white R33... 

Finally, this year, I decided that it was time to offer myself a very nice present... I was having hard times at work and needed a new toy to put a huge smile back on my face.
Thanks to a mate living in UK, I finally found solutions to all the problems I had to face to officialy own a GTR. 
Cash was sitting in my pocket, just had to find the proper car...the very car which would match my dreams. 
Owning a 500+ bhp GTI-R (which I entered TOTB 2006 with), I first thought I didn't need a massive specs car and that 400ish bhp would be just perfect to avoid being killed by M3s once back in France. So I browsed the adds on the board and on pistonheads... I asked people opinions about several car...and finally I've decided that there was no point in being reasonable when making a dream come true. 

So I went for this very nice example, sold by Jurgen from JM Imports (top guy, top service, very helpfull, I really recommand him! :thumbsup: ).










































































































specs:
- BNR34 Overhualed engine (approx 8,000 km ago) 
- BNR34 N1 OIL pump 
- BNR34 N1 water pump 
- TOMEI OIL pan baffle plate 
- TRUST block stud KIT 
- TOMEI metal gasket 
- HKS STEP1 IN 264 EX 264 camshaft 
- HKS sliding cam pulley 
- HKS GT 2530×2 twin turbo KIT 
- N1 adjustment type actuator x2 
- SARD 720 cc injectors 
- TRUST super suction KIT 
- TRUST air lynx 
- NISMO intercooler 
- TRUST intercooler piping kit 
- APEX front pipe 
- Custom Straight through 4 Inch Exhaust 
- ESSENTIAL oil catch tank 
- HKS F - CON V - PRO gold (currently using a Tweenie Rob map)
- HKS EVC 6 boost controller 
- NISMO 320 km speedometer 
- Splitfire CoilPacks 
- NISMO strengthening clutch 
- NISMO lightweight flywheel 
- NISMO quick shift 
- CUSCO type MZ LSD 
- GOODRIDGE stain mesh clutch line 
- CUSCO pillow ball tension rod 
- CUSCO front upper arm 
- CUSCO rear upper link 
- OHLINS shocks (with adjustable ride height) 
- EIBACH spring 
- CUSCO anti roll bar 
- BREMBO F40 front brake caliper - 355 mm 2 piece front rotors 
- ENDLESS brake pad
- APP stain mesh brake hose 
- BUDDY CLUB P 1- QF 18 inch wheel 10 J +12
- POTENZA RE -01 R 265-35-18 
- N1 Bumper vents 
- N1 Bonnet Lip 
- Nismo Clear front & side lenses 
- Tinted Windows 
- Nardi Steering Wheel 
- Aquamist Water Injection Kit 
- HI-CAS Removal Custom Bar 
- Defi gauges
- Custom Leather Interior
- Sony radio (with bluetooth, etc.)

mods to come:
- Nismo clutch slave cylinder (to be fitted by the next week-end)
- Power FC D-Jetro (which I'll remap myself on a dyno, like I've done for all my other cars  )
- an extra set of 18' wheels for the track days (265/35/18 Yokos waiting)...


All other pics: R33 GTR

other nice cars pictured by my friend: HoYeah pictures


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

that is a lovely motor! , some really cool pics too!!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

christ almighty, top shelf stuff all the way through, with just a couple exceptions. A TR map, and very nice Brembos!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very very nice.

Good luck with the ownership

Baz


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

And this is what happens when, at 2am, your clutch master cylinder decides to blow a seal...



















Location: in the very center of Paris, between "Jardin du Luxembourg" and the "Pantheon", very touristic area...

Oh, needless to say there was a girl sitting next to me...and it was the first time I showed her one of my toys. She had to wait for my friend (came to help) with me...during 1hour...

Classic.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking car mate! really sorry about the clutch master cylinder though


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Don't worry: usual unforgetable moment. Great fun after all. Considering where the car was put on stands, in the middle of the street in Paris, with monuments and tourists...

At the end I dropped the front splitter and we towed the car to a gate of the orb' and then I came back home without declutching (easy when you know how to do it  ).

Anyway, thinking about the face of the cop who saw an old bimmer (E30 with M3 3L engine!) towing a UK plate Skyline with a rope makes me laugh again!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Any photos maybe?:chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Such a nice car and those pictures are stunning.


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

Stunning Car!! Nice and Clean!


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

First pic is quality thats a loverly car


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

I saw you parking in front of the castle at Dampierre-en-Yvelines about a month ago... After living a Japan for a while I was quite surprised to see one of those in France! I was with the group with all the sports cars across the road from where you were parked. Nobody could figure out what car it was! Really nice car you got there, btw... White R33 GTR with black wheels is just the best combo imo. 
Exhaust must hang quite low underneath judging by the scrapping sound!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh, I like that! LOTS!!! :thumbsup:

Beautiful GTR :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Greta pictures of a great spec car:thumbsup:
One question though, why do you want to ditch the Fcon V Pro in favour for the Djetro? I thought the Fcon Vpro was much better.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah also very confused about the vcon pro move as well!

unless there are no tuners of it around you?
personally id keep it and fly rob out or something!!

car is stunning though and what a spec! awesome buy matey!


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Thx for the comments mates! 

Tom80: amazing! Yeah, it was me! Here in France people always stare at the car, not believing what they see. You can always read on their lips the words "skyline" and "gran turismo". It's really great to drive this car because it sticks a smile on everybody's face, really. And I don't talk about the eyes of children... "GTR: happiness for eveyrone" :thumbsup:
BTW, are you French or just living in France?

Jambo32GTR: it's also my favourite...I've put it as screensaver on my laptop. 

SkylineGTRCy: pics of the cop? lol

Hodgie & G40tee: it's actually quite simple. The EVC6 has two modes: A and B. Fuelling and ignition timing seem to be quite well mapped. But when you switch to "off mode", the fuelling is waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy too lean. It seems it just hasn't been tuned in this mode. Idle is also too lean (17:1)...so is the car when cruising at 70mph.
Actually, it seems that the car has been mapped in Japan and that it only has been fine tuned in UK to cope with UK fuel. I don't know for sure. I've been in touch with TR but some of his answers didn't quite satisfy me (maybe he has forgotten some details as he had his hands on the car more than a year ago).
Anyway, he locked the F-Con, so if I want to fine tune it, I actually have to remap it from scratch or cross the Channel and half of UK to have my idle and low boost mode modified!! Pointless. I have access to a dyno and I'm used to PFCs...And I like to have a car running on my own map. Even if I'm pissed off to start from zero just to sort such a small problem...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Greta pictures of a great spec car:thumbsup:
> One question though, why do you want to ditch the Fcon V Pro in favour for the Djetro? I thought the Fcon Vpro was much better.


I'm guessing it's hard for him to find a mapper for the HKS ecu?

*EDIT* Too slow at typing!


----------



## scrim (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice GTR mate, what camera you usuing cheers


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

have I seen this car on here before? did you buy it off a GTROC member?

very nice 33 btw. I love white with black/dark wheels.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful pictures, and I love the engine bay!


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Frostmotorsport: I've been told by Jurgen that it belonged to Andrew Conroy. Is he still on the board?

Scrim: asked my mate, here is the answer: EOS 20D with Sigma 10/20 and Sigma 17/20. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Jobi Joba said:


> BTW, are you French or just living in France?


Both 
I've been living in Japan for 5-6 years but I had Supras there, not GTRs... My friends there (most of them members on here) had GTRs though. The sight of yours and its sound brought back nice memories!


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Tom80 said:


> Both
> I've been living in Japan for 5-6 years but I had Supras there, not GTRs... My friends there (most of them members on here) had GTRs though. The sight of yours and its sound brought back nice memories!


Once again, this car really put smiles on people's face here in France! 

More seriously, what do you do for a living? And BTW, what's your ride now you're back in France?

(oh, and I'm French too...)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice car!
i'll be in paris late september for a weekend if your around? be staying in saint maurice,be nice to have someone who live's there show me the place properly,last year it involved me and a friend getting lost on purpose to find our own way around


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Thats stunning, love the wheels too looks really really tough. Enjoy her and congrats on the purchase.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

that is a stunning 33 mate


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> nice car!
> i'll be in paris late september for a weekend if your around? be staying in saint maurice,be nice to have someone who live's there show me the place properly,last year it involved me and a friend getting lost on purpose to find our own way around


No problem, I live in city located approx 15miles from Paris and I know Paris pretty well.
Will you be there with your own GTR?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

sadly no,been Skyline less for nearly a year now,would have been back in one,but decided it's wiser to buy a house first,i'll pm you more towards the time


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful car, well worth the wait!! And what a great colour!! Waited quite a while for mine and still get excited every time I go out in her. :thumbsup:


----------



## black merlin (Jun 8, 2009)

stunning car .just enjoy and try and not grin too much when your driving it ...lol.......bet you do!!!!!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Beautiful!


----------



## davidcork (Apr 9, 2009)

thats an amazing example of a R33 gtr


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Before remapping the car with the PFC, I wanted to see how much bhp she was pushing with the F-Con V pro. So yesterday I put her on the rollers.

Ambient air temp: approx 28°C
First and third test (blue lines): B mode on the EVC6, 1.6 bar @ mid rev and 1.45bar @ redline (yes, the boost controller setup needs to be fine tuned too...)
Second test (purpleish line): A mode on the EVC6, 1.3 bar from spool to redline.

Here you got the results:


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

One Question... 

Why are you removing the V-Pro & replacing it with a Power FC...??

The V-Pro is a much more superiour unit over the P-FC, Unless you ant get anyone to tune the V-Pro were you live, im a rite...?!


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

answered this question previously on the topic. ;-)


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

how is your idle and fuel consumption when cruising with the 264/264 cams?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

nice car my friend.

another jm imports happy customer, like me


----------



## wilksn1 (Jun 30, 2009)

nice motor jobi joba. i'm in a similar position. i'm waiting for a skyline quite similar to yours from jurgen aswell. i'm curious, how do the turbos sound cos mine has the same gt2530's on as yours?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice looking R33, you must be pleased


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice R33, buet colour, but then I am biased. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Souroull: idle very nicely and fuel consumption is approx 11 to 15L for 60 miles (cruising, some high speed runs and nice accelerations)

Light-R: Jurgen is defo a top bloke.

wilksn1: what do you mean about the sound of the turbos?? Errr... my tubbys tend to scream something like "woooooooooooosh"... lol The car has been measured at 109dB by the way...


----------



## wilksn1 (Jun 30, 2009)

have they got a distinctive sound with them? what is the thrust like when they kick in? mine is running about 500-550bhp. don't know what to expect as i have just gone from a 2 litre zetec focus to a beast like this. how long did u have to wait for yours?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Ooohhh, désolé, j'ai loupé ton poste ici.
Félicitations pour ta gtr :thumbsup:
Je te fais signe je dois surement rentrer avec ma grosse en Octobre, ca serait sympa de te voir


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

wilksn1: it sounds like a turbocharged engine which has an almost freeflowing zorst and better air filters... Dunno how to describe better than that. You can see on the dyno chart that it begins to pull hard at 4000rpm and that you'll really feel a huge thrust at 5000rpm, up to the rev limiter. But to be 100% honest, IMHO, the step you're making from a 2L Focus to a 550bhp R33 is kinda...errrr...massive. I can only advise to go really really easy on the gas pedal. You could be surprised by the way it behaves and lose control of the car, which would be sad, to say the least.

Eikichi: ouais, carrément!! Tu as une présentation de la tienne?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Pas réellement, ca fait telment longtemps que je blahblah sur le forum lol
Ici l'annonce de vente
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/94025-endless-white-ultimate-street-r33-gtr-sale.html

Et des tofs que j'ai fait a la foret de Meudon
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118985-my-endless-r-bcnr33-shooting-france.html


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I love this car  It's definitely got me thinking about black wheels again


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

That is one stunning 33 fella, very, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> I love this car  It's definitely got me thinking about black wheels again



yours seems nice too. Got pics?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Jobi Joba said:


> yours seems nice too. Got pics?


Thanks mate  Here's a link to some pictures of mine....

Cliff J's R33 GTR

I've been toying with painting my wheels black for some time now and I keep looking at your car and I'm really tempted to just do it now :smokin:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

true stunner

one of the best ive seen awesome car mate

congrats on your buy and you dream comming true


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> Thanks mate  Here's a link to some pictures of mine....
> 
> Cliff J's R33 GTR
> 
> I've been toying with painting my wheels black for some time now and I keep looking at your car and I'm really tempted to just do it now :smokin:


Like Mick Jagger would say: paint'em black mate! :thumbsup:

BTW, what make are your wheels? I really like them...they would be perfect for my spare set of tires.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

They're Rota Grid drift in an 18x10" ET15 fitment


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

I've finally received the right Nismo clutch slave cylinder (ordered a pull clutch type first whereas I have a push one), and it's fitted!
Bleeding is a true hassle, but with an electrical machine, it made things easier and now, at last, I finally have a decent clutch!!! I won't be afraid of a cluch actuating failure anymore when I go to Paris!!


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice car you're running there! Funny to read that you got your eyes on a GTR when playing Gran Turismo 1, because same thing happend to me, lol


----------



## V1t0r_ (Sep 23, 2009)

amazing pic's m8 :bowdown1:


----------

